# Buy New PS4 Slim or Second Hand PS3?



## threeonethree (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 21.5 Inch 1080p Dell st2240L monitor and only a 1 Mbps broadband connection.I want to buy a console for gaming and play most of the must-play titles from the last two generations.I plan to buy a 4K TV in next few years when they hit mainstream .My choices are :-

1) New PS4 Slim at around 27K online. I want to play around 20-30 must play titles from last 5 years and also a few new upcoming ones. The cost of games alone will set me back by 50K-60K at least.

2) Second Hand PS3 from local shop for 19K. He promises to buy it back within 6 months and give back 13K. Also promises access to his game library containing 20-30 games for very cheap prices and also buy back those games as well. Promises 6 months warranty on the console. Though I am afraid if this is some kind of a scam.

Which one of these is a smarter choice?
I want to skip PS4 Pro for now and get a next gen console when get a big TV in next few years.


----------



## Xai (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you absolutely sure that you will get back 13K for the PS3? Secondly, how can the shopkeeper assure 6 month warranty?

In my opinion, it's better to go for the PS4 with the best suited bundle. If any of your friends have PS4, borrow a couple of titles from them as well.


----------

